# Love Ascends Up Rookie Ladder



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> At this point in time, a number of rookies have either hit the infamous wall, or broken right through it. A handful now have sixty NBA games under their belt, and several have entrenched themselves as solid members of their team's rotation.
> 
> Chicago's Derrick Rose, the first overall pick from last June's NBA Draft, has been the most-heralded rookie in the league for a majority of the season. However, guys like Brook Lopez, Marc Gasol, Russell Westbrook, Kevin Love and O.J. Mayo have been gaining on him as of late.
> 
> ...


http://timberwolves.realgm.com/articles/85/20090305/love_ascends_up_rookie_ladder/


----------



## vato (Jan 24, 2009)

Kevin Love is a daymn rebounding machine! He is going to be something great!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think he will be a 15 and 10 guy for most of his career. What I do want to see is a more up tempo team with him outletting the ball. He should have the offense run through him more...He passes too well to have so few assists.


----------

